# What do you like about someone?



## bmann0413 (Jan 16, 2008)

This is a game where you tell anyone on the boards what you like about them. It's a great game because you can find out what great things people like about you and what they think of you!

I'm not one for starting off games soooo go ahead, next poster!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 16, 2008)

OK, I'll start! 

LoveBHMS, I really like how passionate you are about your beliefs, and how that sometimes translates into some wickedly fierce posts.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 16, 2008)

OK - here goes:

*Sasha *- I love your confidence, your sense of humor and your love of adventure. I wish I had been like you at your age.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 16, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy, I admire your honesty, your intelligence, your fierce love for your daughters, and the way you have reconstructed your whole life through sheer determination and persistence. Also you're hot.


----------



## bexy (Jan 16, 2008)

*ok i like most people here lol but

Mimi, Susannah and Phoebe, I love your friendliness and your kind words, and how i feel like i truly have made some wicked trans atlantic friends!! 

Green Eyed Fairy i love how you make time for everyones posts, and always have something good to say.

Admiral Snackbar, your posts are always very well researched and well worded and i really enjoy reading them

Sasha, you remind me of me, and I love me!

there are probably many more *


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 16, 2008)

I appreciate Superodalisque's viewpoint...and even if it isn't the popular opinion, reading her posts are always refreshing.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jan 16, 2008)

The TraciJo/Mossy/GEF Troika is hilarious.

Troubadors, Tooz, and Sasha all mysteriously got the straight hair I was supposed to be born with. Even though it belongs on my head, it looks nice on your ladies.

Elle Camino is the Super Sassiest broad ever to grace this planet.

Love Dubh and Jon Blaze make me hopeful for this country's future when I see such smart and thoughtful and insiteful young people.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 16, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *ok i like most people here lol but
> 
> Mimi, Susannah and Phoebe, I love your friendliness and your kind words, and how i feel like i truly have made some wicked trans atlantic friends!!
> 
> ...




We love you too Bexy. You are breath of fresh air. So glad you are here at Dims.

Shosh


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Jan 16, 2008)

well let me start by saying that i appreciate your friendship very much lloyd! You are a great friend to me. BEXY!!!! you are a woman with great style, not only your clothes but your hair.....omgoshhh i love it and eventhough i have only known you a little while i consider you one of my great friends. Mimi, you are a great friend, sexy,and very pretty, i like how you have great confidence and it rubs off on me, which is awesome! Susannah, also very pretty, and soooo nice, your comments always make me smile! and there are soo many other wonderful people on here that i dont think ill ever finish let me name just some of them:


Angel-1
Violet
Chimpi
knottyone
Jon Blaze 
Sasha

and well many more, I WANT TO SAY THANK YOU FOR SAYING WHAT YOU SAID BEXY, the feeling is mutual! &#9829;xoxo:wubu:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 16, 2008)

I admire a lot of the old guard who've weathered the constant cycling of Newbs every few months with grace and patience. Depending on the day, you may never hear from them or even notice them if they're not posting tons of times.
I obviously can't name ALL these folks, but I'm loving the bedrock Dimmers who've hand-held and helped along so many of us.


----------



## mimosa (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks, bexy. You are wonderful. I am so glad to have you as a friend also. *hugs*:wubu:

Y tambien tu, Phoebe. *abrazos* Gracias por tu amistad. :wubu:

Susannah.....if I could, I would marry you! but I would settle for having coffee and some good gossip.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 16, 2008)

mimosa said:


> Thanks, bexy. You are wonderful. I am so glad to have you as a friend also. *hugs*:wubu:
> 
> Y tambien tu, Phoebe. *abrazos* Gracias por tu amistad. :wubu:



Poor me I missed out!


----------



## mimosa (Jan 16, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Poor me I missed out!



Girl...look above. I think you saw it before I edited.


----------



## DeniseW (Jan 16, 2008)

I missed her posts so much and I always learn something from them. They make life here at Dimensions much more exciting.:bow::bow:


----------



## sweet&fat (Jan 16, 2008)

I'd say Jes, Rebecca, LoveBHMS, and Fascinita never fail to make me laugh out loud. Some smart ladies with wicked wit!


----------



## Tad (Jan 16, 2008)

I like a lot of things about a lot of posters on here, so I feel bad focusing on just one. But I can't list all of those things....so sorry to everyone I didn't name. 

Joy: for what must be close to ten years of consistent great contributions. Articulately written bits of class, sanity, and empathy.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 16, 2008)

DeniseW said:


> I missed her posts so much and I always learn something from them. They make life here at Dimensions much more exciting.:bow::bow:



Thank you darlin' the feeling is mutual.:wubu:


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 16, 2008)

Berna-just because she rocks

Lipmix- I just want to BE her so badly!!

nancygirl-total sweetheart!

Violet-she's in my head!! 

Mossy- grace under fire

Mango- when he visits the US from Oz he shows me around NYC

Blackjack-he does a mean "PEANUT BUTTER JELLY TIME" dance

Soupy- what's NOT to love?!?

Ashley- she manages to say what I am thinking, but in a way people can understand LOL

I'm sure I'm forgetting like a trillion people right now, I'll get back to you.


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 16, 2008)

I like...

Butch for her butchness.

Jes for her Jesness.

Smushygirl for being herself.

sweet&fat for being just that, sweet and fat.

I like...

edx for his calm.

Jane for her bluntness.

And everyone at the PR4 thread for making my Wednesday nights "Fun Happy Hump Night."


----------



## franchescassbbw (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm new so I don't know a whole lot of people. I like the PM's I get from feeders or encouragers.


----------



## Butterbelly (Jan 16, 2008)

GEF - You have such a wonderful personality. I find you to be a strong-willed individual with an elegance about you that not many people have. I love your passionate views and your positive energy.

Mango - I adore your quirky posts, sarcasm, and wit.

Mossy - Because you're my Mo Mo 

Smushygirl - You make me laugh so much...can I offer you a slice of pizza? 

Rebecca - I love your candid posts, intelligence, and wit. I value your opinion and feel that you're a very open and honest person.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jan 17, 2008)

First off, I think this is a lovely idea for a game, so I like bmann for starting it. There are so many people here at Dims I like, that I can't fit you all in, but I will single out a few.

Webmaster, obviously, for giving us this great forum.

LillyBBBW for her passionate, articulate and intelligent arguments that fearlessly tackle any topic

edx, William, and James for their thoughtful and frequently kind posts

Blueeyedbanshee for her constant dedication to the BHM board and her general fun nature

SlackerFA and exile in thighville for participating in the BHM board even though they are not BHM, their contributions are greatly appreciated by me. Also sweet&fat for the same reason, even though she is not an FFA(I don't think anyway).

GEF and surlysomething for general marvelousness

And a group who sometimes makes me laugh, sometimes makes me think but I'm just glad they exist in general - Obesus, Jes, Rabbitislove,love dubh, Zanetheinsane, themadhatter,Renaissance Woman and Admiral Snackbar

Oh, and on the BHM board for the eye candy -johnnytattoos, chublover350(and his pants), Chrisversion2, Roczilla and mischel(to the guys I didn't mention, I appreciate you too.)


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jan 17, 2008)

No appreciation for my amazing spite and prudishness? Hrmph, fine.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jan 17, 2008)

And Jack Skellington for the amazing spite and prudishness.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 17, 2008)

Okay, I might not be able to get to a lot of people, but here goes:

Phoebe, you are my bestest friend ever, and I am so glad to know you.

Mimi, you're always a joy to talk to. I also consider you one of my bestest friends!

Shoshie, you are just a very heart-warming person. I am glad to know that I have a great friend way out there in the Outback!

Jonny B., you rock. I am glad that you were the first one who introduced me to size acceptance!

Sasha, you were the first SSBBW I saw on here. I am glad that we are friends because you're just an amazing person!

I got some others to say too, but I wanna see more from everyone else! This is going great!


----------



## Shosh (Jan 17, 2008)

Firstly I have to mention my girls Mimi, Bexy and Phoebe.

FA Man Stan- just because he is Stan, and a kind and wonderful person.

LillyBBBW for being kind and warm and articulate and elegant.

Deborah ( Moore2me) for being a special friend to me here, and we both also have MS, which connects us in a special way.

Smushy and Social B'Fly for being warm and funny, and sweet.

Swordchick and Virgolicious for being wonderful and special My Space friends.

GEF for supporting me here unconditionally.

Tina and Miss Vickie because they are beautiful and brave.

Spanky because he is very sweet and kind.

Friday, Lisa, Gwarior and Love BHMS for being fearless and feisty.

Buffie, Camellie, and Admiral Snackbar, for being smart and funny as hell.

BigBellySSBBW for being brave and having a big heart.

Joy Joy because she has a warm heart and is wonderful.

Santaclear because he once called me an asshole over the paysite debacle but then forgave me, and we have since become good online friends. Thanks Russ.

The SadienLinguist because she holds steadfast and true to the size acceptance movement and is a rock and an ally to many here.

Sorry If I forgot anybody. Go listen to my voice message on my My Space page for a personal message!


Much love

Shoshie


----------



## Shosh (Jan 17, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> Okay, I might not be able to get to a lot of people, but here goes:
> 
> Phoebe, you are my bestest friend ever, and I am so glad to know you.
> 
> ...



Awww shucks. Thanks Lloyd. You are so sweet. You always have a kind word for the ladies here. Thank you so much.

Meanwhile I don't live in the outback. I live in a big city.


----------



## Shala (Jan 17, 2008)

I know I don't post nearly as much as most people here but many of you have made a big impact on me-I'll start with the girls:

Tink977-she's my baby sister and my very bestest friend.

Carrie-she was the first person to reach out to me when I was brand-spanking-new. She is a sweetheart.

LillyBBBW-Because she is hilarious and strong and her posts are always kind.

GEF-Because she is just the sweetest person and she takes the time to be kind to everyone......and because she is funny as hell.

Supersoup-Just so lovable!

Bexylicious-because she rocks!

Jes-Smart, hysterically funny, quick wit.....she's got it all.

Mystical Misty-Always look forward to her posts.

TraciJo-Feisty, funny and smart.....love it!!!

BigBellySSSBW-Because she has a warm heart.

There are tons more....every woman here has influenced me. Ya'll rock!!


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jan 17, 2008)

Generally not a fan of threads like this, frankly. I'll mostly dodge by saying too many to mention and a few that would rather I not. The one standout for me since I've been here though (well before Jes outed us as alter-egos - I wish) is Butch. Rather than struggle with any lavish but ultimately insufficient list of attributes I'll simply say this; if I had kids I would want her in their lives as much as possible, as Aunt, God-mother, mentor, anything. She's what comes to mind when I hear the words "role model". 'Nuf said?:bow:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 17, 2008)

There are so many... and I hate to leave anyone out.... but a few are:

Punkin1024, Susannah, Bexy, LillyBBBW, Sasha, Jamie, Latinshy Girl, Tina, Moore2me, and Mimosa... because they ALWAY have kind words for everyone. 

Ekmanifest and Melina... cause they're my new friends....

Arrythmia... because she is my twin... I swear we're soul sisters...

Goofy Girl.... my partner in crime for literature....

Supersoup, Ashley, Mossy, TraciJo and GreenEyedFairy... because they ALWAYS have the most clever responses.

SocialBfly because she is SO kind and caring....another soul sister.....

Regular Bill, Spanky, Stan, Wrestling Guy, Bmann0413, and Angel-1.... ALWAY kind and considerate to me... ALWAYS....

Pat70327 and Fairlight88.... I'm old enough to be their mother, but they're fun anyway!  LOL



Thanks it..... I think.....


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 17, 2008)

I think the premis of this thread was a good one but none the less, people always get their feelings hurt when they are not mentiond. So because of that:

I love you all - every single person who posts or visits this place. You are all special and contribute something wonderful to Dimensions.

Consider yourself mentioned.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 17, 2008)

I quite enjoy reading the posts from Miss Vickie. She's very kind and very informative when it comes to health issues. I appreciate her replies on the health board.


TraciJo makes me laugh. I swear i'm thinking the same thing when I come across her reply to post.

Tooz because she's funny and on the mark!

Admiral, he's wordy but interesting. (and cute)

Elle Camino, she's a style vixen and witty.

Tina. Because she's Tina. Sweet and caring.

Goofygirl, sweet and fat. Both sweethearts that I enjoy reading.

Smushygirl because she's a riot!



I know there are more. Maybe i'll add on as I wake up a little.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 17, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> First off, I think this is a lovely idea for a game, so I like bmann for starting it. There are so many people here at Dims I like, that I can't fit you all in, but I will single out a few.
> 
> Webmaster, obviously, for giving us this great forum.
> 
> ...



Oh wow. :blush: Thank you


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 17, 2008)

Boy, such a conundrum. Either I get added to someone's holiday card list or get removed. Here we go:

Arvee, Mossystate and TraciJo: The "Charlie's Angels" of Dimensions. Hard to say which guy has the fortunate role of Charlie in this instance, so I will leave that to you ladies for another thread.

Tina for being the sweetest moderator in da wurld. You had me at "Alex Ross" but we're already taken so 

GEF for just being her cool, fey self.

ThatFatGirl: Cuz you turned me on to this place in the long, long ago and I'm glad to be here.

Jane and Susannah: Because you never let me get away with my unjustified asshattery.

Stan, Free Thinker, Wagimawr, Fuzzy Necromancer, TCUBOB, RyanFA and Skellington: Because it's not all about the ladies. If I ever need to move those bodies, I know who I can count on. 

Surlysomething, Melian, Britannia, missaf and all BHM admirers of every size: You give us big-bellied guys wings.

Bexylicious for being sweet, honest and so gosh darn PINK.

Mimosa, Violet, troubadors, CravInTheCurves and all the other ladies who grace us with beautiful pictures, thank you.


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 17, 2008)

okay..im fairly new to dimensions..fairly! 

BUT

i have to say that most of the people that post here are amazing in one way or another. I love that you all have such amazing wit which makes me laugh out loud, no matter where i am! There are a few names which stick out in my mind like bexxylicious, mossystate, jack skellington, edx, sweet&fat, pat and that's just to name a few!

you guys are amazing! and i love each and every one of you already..quite scary but true! :kiss2::wubu:


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Jan 17, 2008)

I like the way people smile aside from my other obvious attractions. Theres something that lures me to the way someone's face expresses itself or the content which is reflected in it. Maybe its the way I find cheeks to be very ... mmm.... in tune with a person's feelings. I love the way eyes look too. Truth be told eyes do smile themselves. Perhaps what I like about someone is the way their eyes smile through their face. I could name many ladies here in which I see that. 

So as one of the many things I like about someone, I like their face. 


-Jon


----------



## Shosh (Jan 17, 2008)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I think the premis of this thread was a good one but none the less, people always get their feelings hurt when they are not mentiond. So because of that:
> 
> I love you all - every single person who posts or visits this place. You are all special and contribute something wonderful to Dimensions.
> 
> Consider yourself mentioned.



I think spreading a bit of sunshine around is a good thing. I may not mention some people here, but I may PM them or rep them.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 17, 2008)

My dear friends know who they are, and hopefully, they also know why I cherish my relationship with them. So I'm not going to take the time to list them all here. 

I did want to take the opportunity, though, to tell Risible & Biodieselman how much I appreciate them ... their kindness (well, ok, RISIBLE's kindness ) and Bio's wicked humor (well, ok, Ris is pretty damn funny too) ... and their generosity towards others, which is easily observable (for those who take the time to look, anyway, as they don't toot their own horns).


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 17, 2008)

Ok, the usual suspects...BigSexy920, Honey, Lipmixgirl and I would hope by now they know why. Lots of love to them.

The chat girls (Gypsy, Sam, Ruby, Sharz, Goofy, SuperO and well,...everyone) for being more than chat buddies but true friends. For listening when I'm troubled or down. For laughing at my quirky, silly jokes. For teaching me that big really is beautiful. Thank you ladies.

Lilly for being a kind hearted person, for her logical points of view, for her tough opinions, and for her sense of humor.

The NFL Thread gang. You guys are the best...even if you are all supporters of lame teams and can't see that the Giants are on their way to *owning* the Super Bowl.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 17, 2008)

I'll second this.... 



TraciJo67 said:


> I did want to take the opportunity, though, to tell Risible & Biodieselman how much I appreciate them ... their kindness (well, ok, RISIBLE's kindness ) and Bio's wicked humor (well, ok, Ris is pretty damn funny too) ... and their generosity towards others, which is easily observable (for those who take the time to look, anyway, as they don't toot their own horns).


----------



## butch (Jan 17, 2008)

Let me take an opportunity to thank those that have mentioned me. How unexpected and very much appreciated.

I can't list everyone here that I like (really, that would take too much time), but let me say that I like that fatgirl33 (I hope I got her handle right, she signs her posts with Brenda) was here before me, making Dims a hospitable place for the non-het fat women.


----------



## southernfa (Jan 17, 2008)

Hmmm, what an interesting proposition. I have never, in twelve years, met any of the people on Dimensions and at this distance, I rather doubt I ever will. All I can realistically offer or ask is cyber-friendship.

So all I am able to respond to is word and pictures; and these are subject to whatever I subconsciously impute to them. So really, I am complimenting my own mental images of what people are as much as anything. How weird!

Nonetheless;
1. Conrad and the Moderators (sounds like a pop group  ). These versions of the boards are far and away the best yet and this shows in the usage stats. That it is a labour of love by these people is something that I am deeply grateful for.
2. This will be a red flag to many bulls, but Vince. Long gone now and deeply offensive to many but Vince and I had a back-channel dialogue running many years ago that really made me think deeply about myself and FA-dom amongst other things. I owe him this much acknowledgement.
3. Imp. Imp is intelligent, insightful and has the ability to apt and concise in a way that I sadly lack.
4. From the 'old days', I remember Social-Bfly and Vicki and although they haven't aged a bit, it is good to see they are still here and as positive and active as ever. People I suspect you can count on.
5. Out of people who I have had the pleasure of talking to on various threads over the last few months;
- Susannah. Someone with considerable courage to face the challenges in her life
- Dr. Feelgood. His humour, general wit and vitality give me hope for the future
- Biodieselman. A man of conviction and reason, a rare commodity these days
- Superodalisque. Gentle, perspicacious, intuitive. Someone whom, I suspect, quietly leads by example
- All the people who have sent supportive reps when I have taken a strongish stance on a thread. It's nice to be liked or agreed with, even for a moment LOL.

Those are the ones that spring to mind, I'm sure there are others who should be included.


----------



## johnnytattoos (Jan 17, 2008)

> Dr. P Marshall said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and on the BHM board for the eye candy -johnnytattoos, chublover350(and his pants), Chrisversion2, Roczilla and mischel(to the guys I didn't mention, I appreciate you too.)


Eye candy? *humph* Is that all I am to you? Eye candy? geez:blink:


----------



## Britannia (Jan 17, 2008)

johnnytattoos said:


> Eye candy? *humph* Is that all I am to you? Eye candy? geez:blink:



Hey man... you SET the bar for eye candy goodness... and that's to be appreciated :wubu:


----------



## Leesa (Jan 17, 2008)

I adore you all- in my own special way.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 17, 2008)

SMA - She is my name the next song opponent and has a GREAT smile!!


----------



## Ryan (Jan 17, 2008)

Jon Blaze - I don't know him very well, but I respect the hell out of him for volunteering to defend our country with the Air Force.

Biodieselman - A really nice, intelligent and well-informed guy who really got me interested in environmentally-friendly living in general and biodiesel in particular.

Risible - A really nice person who brings common sense to Hyde Park.

Elle Camino - She's witty, intelligent and fun to talk to.

NancyGirl74 - I don't really know her. She seems nice, though. Mostly I just feel sorry for her because she thinks the Giants are going to win the Super Bowl.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Jan 17, 2008)

Cold_Comfort and Chimpi for having really awesome music taste.

Bexy for having really awesome hair.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 17, 2008)

*AnnMarie* is the bravest, funniest, most beautiful woman ever. And her laugh is truly contagious.
*Keith* is too cool for school.
*Manda* is ridiculously adorable - and even funnier in person.
*Ashley* is very down to earth and absolutely gorj. Oh, and her voice is unbelievably beautiful!
*Barb* has that kind of sarcastic humor I can only ever envy.
*Michael* (aka Fatty Messiah) is growing up. *tear* One day, he'll actually make out with a big girl.
*Casey* is fun as hell to dirty dance with when she's drunk. Not that I'd know or anything. *innocent whistle*
*Nick*'s articulate, intelligent contributions, and his actual genuine FA-ness make me smile every time I read his words.
*Ripley* is my rock - I'd give her my half of the bean any day. One day she'll see herself the way the rest of us do.
*Randi* is the best food photographer I've ever seen! And her descriptions make my mouth water.
*Nancy* is the sweetest person I've ever met - and is just stunningly beautiful.
*Bandy* - well, what can be said about Bandy? He'll touch a fatty someday. Really he will.
*Shivs* is too damned smart for the rest of us. And he's a fish scientist. What could be cooler than that?
*Lilly* is absolutely GORGEOUS, and the most talented singer I know. I'd walk a mile through the snow to hear her sing.
*Andrew*'s knowledge of food, wine, and homemade beer is second-to-none.
*FreeThinker* is an amazing artist - he drew the prettiest avatar I've ever had.
*Butch* is articulate and intelligent, and I love reading everything she writes. It's always an exercise for my brain. :bow:
*Liz *always makes me crack up - she can beat me at Scrabble any day!
*Conrad* has one of the most popular message boards on the internet, but still cares about the people on it, and about his own vision for Dimensions. I have the utmost respect for him.

I know I'm forgetting a million people - I love all of you. I'll post about you as I remember you.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 17, 2008)

Britannia said:


> Hey man... you SET the bar for eye candy goodness... and that's to be appreciated :wubu:



*fanclub for JOHNNY TATTOOS........yummmmmmmmmmm*:smitten:


----------



## Britannia (Jan 17, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *fanclub for JOHNNY TATTOOS........yummmmmmmmmmm*:smitten:



For realz.


----------



## ripley (Jan 17, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> *Ripley* is my rock - I'd give her my half of the bean any day. One day she'll see herself the way the rest of us do.



I love you too, Ginny. I see so much in you that I hope to emulate, and you're an awesome friend. You're confident, and yet still sensitive...a rare and lovely combination. Smart, funny, and just great all the way around. Yeah, I got all teary, sue me. 

I'll make a list, but I make to claims to completion, and will likely amend this a bunch of times. In no particular order....


Joy has truly been a gift to me. I can tell her anything with absolute honesty, no matter how bad of a mistake, or how it makes me look, and she will still love me. She's the first woman who befriended me when I found chat, and I thank my lucky stars for that every day. It's easy to admire perfect people, but it's worth more to see someone who tries to move past mistakes and live the best, kindest life they can with integrity. I love just 'bout everything about her, but I think what I admire most is that she will try to treat everyone fairly, even those that others might automatically decide don't deserve it.


Liz (di-va) is just simply awesome. Kind, warm, fair...I trust her to tell me the truth about myself as kindly as possible, lol. She puts up with me being all neurotic and laughs at my jokes. She's an amazing writer and artist. She's what I wanted to be when I grew up but fell short. She's my boon companion in Scrabble and in talking about boys. Late night chat isn't the same if she's not there.


rainyday...I don't even know where to start. She has given me so much (including second chances I probably don't deserve). Funny, smart, generous, kind...one must forgive her for sucking at chess. We'll always be each others bvitches. Oh, and she has extraordinary hips and thighs.


Okay, I gotta start making these shorter, or I'll be here all day....

*Butch* is so smart and kind. I really hope to know her better.
Fuzzy, because he will try all my recipes and tell me they're good.
Freethinker, because he's very kind and I always feel better after I've talked to him.
Punkin and BBWBetty...because they always seem to be kind to people.
LovesBHMs because we share the same opinion about lots of things, and even when we don't we can still talk about them.
Chimpi always has a kind word, and puts up with my atrocious PM return times.
Superodalisque is gentle, and refined....I'm a little in awe of her, frankly. And she gives the best hugs EVER.
Nancygirl, because she's nice to everyone, not just to people that everyone already likes.
BigPlaidPants and Magnolia, because they love the U.P. too, and are just all around great people.
Mango, because he lets me flirt outrageously with him in chat, and occasionally flirts back. I love all the little photoshop things he makes, too.
Isa has reached out to me when I've been feeling bad, and is amazingly kind and smart.
Smushygirl! Just all around awesome.
mossystate...I call her my friend whether she likes it or not. She's not nearly as scary as she likes to pretend, but shhhhhhh, don't tell her I told.
Spanky, 'cause he calls me his favorite yooper. 
ScreamingChicken. I miss my friend. 
Santaclear gives the best rep comments ever.
Frankie is a comfort to me. Even if it's been awhile since we've talked, I just feel better knowing she's out there. And she's funnier than hell.
Ditto for Kimberleigh. She loves collies and gardening...that alone would make her perfect in my book. Add to it that she is smart, talented, and kind, and you have a completely amazing person.




Okay, this is way too long and getting embarrassing. :blush: I have lots more but I will save them for another day! Man, there are some amazing people here, aren't there? It's good to acknowledge it every once in awhile.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 17, 2008)

first off...i dig everyone just for posting here...ive met some pretty amazing, funny, smart, opinionated, intelligent people and i really enjoy checking out the things everyone posts. specifically, i can guarantee im gonna forget hecka people, and i apologize in advance.

thesadeianlinguist - she am good at words
jes - so funny it hurts.
buffie - i dig that we share a sense of humor
canonista - my polar opposite, it seems. and a really nice guy
tina - what a great lady!
jack skellington - wins with that name
bexylicious - keepin it real.
super(duper!)soup - cool cat extraordinaire

others, i cant think right now.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 17, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> *FreeThinker* is an amazing artist - he drew the prettiest avatar I've ever had.



Awww..._Thank you!_

I kinda like what YOU did with MY avatar! :smitten:


Hair and makeup by BigBeautifulMe: 

View attachment Avatar by BBMe.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 17, 2008)

I may not voice it much but i really enjoy reading a lot of people's posts and it's one of my favorite places to come here and spend a LOT of time  I'm sure I'll miss some of you but i have a tired brain 

-Sandie Z. I am glad you're back. I was sad to see you go and am glad you're back 
-ashmamma84: I love all your posts about fashion and those lovely photos you post when you have an outing or trip 
-LoveBHMS: You cheered me on and was really nice to me while i worked on losing weight  I also enjoy the contributions you have to posts 
-bmann0413: You are always so sweet to post to me and i appreciate it 
-Fuzzy: Your foodie posts make me drool even when it's a dish that has "forbidden" food. You are an inspiration in the kitchen 
-Susannah: I don't know you very well but you just strike me as a really sweet person and I love to see your point of views 
-ripley: I think you're a nice person and enjoyed pms with you 
-heavy_cream: you are such a sweet person and i wish you all the best 

I'm sure there are more but that's all I can think of


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jan 18, 2008)

johnnytattoos said:


> Eye candy? *humph* Is that all I am to you? Eye candy? geez:blink:



Of course not. Now shush up and go take some more pictures.


----------



## bexy (Jan 18, 2008)

johnnytattoos said:


> Eye candy? *humph* Is that all I am to you? Eye candy? geez:blink:



*why u still talking? go take pics!

also i wouldnt be the stalker i am today without mentioning the lovely gorgeous seth warren  
*


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 18, 2008)

Don't you hate when you screw up and it's too late to go back and edit?

I managed to somehow combine what I had written about FatLane and what I'd written about FreeThinker.

*FATLANE* drew me the most beautiful avatar I've ever had.
*FREETHINKER* makes me go "How does he come up with these things?!" all the time. And that's a good thing. Mostly. 

Some I forgot:

*Joy* is the most naturally empathetic person I've ever known. I love talking to her.
*Rainyday* is a sweet, wonderful, talented woman. I pretty much owe her my job for helping me pick out the writing samples I submitted.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jan 18, 2008)

> NancyGirl74 - I don't really know her. She seems nice, though. Mostly I just feel sorry for her because she thinks the Giants are going to win the Super Bowl.



It's ok Ryan, I'll feel sorry for you when the Pats do win it all.



> LoveBHMS: You cheered me on and was really nice to me while i worked on losing weight I also enjoy the contributions you have to posts



Does this mean you'll rig your contest so I win?


----------



## Mathias (Jan 18, 2008)

Susannah- She has a kind and bubbly personality.


----------



## TallFatSue (Jan 18, 2008)

Well, I have to give credit where credit is due. I really like most of my staff here at work. I'm an office manager, and we've had some real bozos amongst us over the years, but somehow I've managed to weed them out or they left on their own. I've been on a business trip part of this week, and it went well, but it's also good to be back amongst the familiar organized chaos. It feels like a big family around here, and I hope the feeling is mutual, although there are days when it feels like we put the fun in disFUNctional. On the other hand, a few of the other managers and one or two of the big muckymucks I can do without around here. 

And if I can get a little sappy: This morning NPR had a 96-year-old woman who talked about her 80-year romance with her husband. They met when she was 8 and he was 11, and she just knew he was the one for her, so she acted sassy in his presence to get his attention. Eventually they just kinda sorta agreed that they ought to be married when they were old enough, without a formal proposal. That brings me to my husband, who is definitely A-OK in my book. One difference was that I was just naturally sassy when we first met (I was 20 and he was 18), but that's what caught Art's attention, and we just naturally agreed we should be married when the time was right, without a formal proposal. We chose wisely. :smitten:


----------



## LisaInNC (Jan 18, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Friday, Lisa, Gwarior and Love BHMS for being fearless and feisty.



YAY!! I got a mention without threatening anyones life!! I like Susannah because she said COCK on my myspace page.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm guessing this is one of those threads that Barb was talking about. Alas, I don't care. I want to give love to people, since so many were kind enough to mention things about me. Get ready for a long one.

*Ren Woman*- You are a sarcastic bitch and I sooooo love you for that. Plus you brought me a present when we first met. You had me at hello.
*Marlowegarp*- You make the yummiest coffee drinks and proudly wear your Fat Girls Only shirt. I love being your friend.
*James*- You are one of my best friends and you are seriously one of the nicest people I have met. Thank you for all our great adventures!! You mean so much to me 
*Elle*- You have a wit that I could only dream of. I am envious of your legs and boobs and would kill for your apartment. HUGS
*JayWestCoast*- You introduced me to a world I never would have known about. You are open minded and very grounded and often times I wish I had your mad school skillz. 
*Bexy*- Your hot, your hot, your hot. I love your spunk!
*Lloyd*- You are such a genuinely sweet guy! Im so glad we are friends!
*Yankee/Piper*- You work so hard for everything you have. I respect you so much.
*Stan*- You always have such wonderful words of encouragement. Thank you!
*Cold Comfort*- You are sassy, quick witted, and have such an amazing fashion sense. How can I NOT like you? Plus your my fringe buddy.
*Heather*- She was the first woman I saw in the SA movement, and she was inspiring.
*EightySeven*- He doesnt post much anymore, but hes wonderful! First friend I made on Dims. He's awesome and always has an ear to listen.
I love so many people on this board its ricockulous. You all rock!


----------



## Shosh (Jan 18, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> Susannah- She has a kind and bubbly personality.



Oh thank you Matt. You are such an angel.

I forgot to mention Butch also, you are wonderful.

Thank you Violet, Southern FA and Hotti Megan for your lovely words also.

Megan you must let us know how your pregnancy is going.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 18, 2008)

LisaInNC said:


> YAY!! I got a mention without threatening anyones life!! I like Susannah because she said COCK on my myspace page.



 I knew you would love that!


----------



## Spanky (Jan 18, 2008)

A general thank you to the nice comments. 

The people I directly correspond with know what I think of them. I just wanted to say that there are a lot of women and men that have so much to offer and are a joy to indirectly "be" with on the boards. Though I don't correspond with them directly, I really enjoy each of them in their own way, reading their comments, jokes, pictures, etc. I won't name names since some may not even know me. 

I still think, and I have said it before, that one of the most intriguing things about these boards or maybe any boards, is the diversity of age, race, religion, gender, sexual preference, automobile fuel preference (nod to Bio :bow that can come together and reason, argue, joke, discuss in ways that they could never imaging in real life. 

To ALL here, thanks for your insights and opinions, it teaches me and continues to teach me. I have learned a lot and I am not just referring to SA, but life and the people living it with me, around the world, at the same infinitesimally small point in history. :bow::bow::bow:


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 18, 2008)

I think this is the best thread idea I ever came up with... lol 

I'm just so modest...


----------



## Buffie (Jan 19, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Firstly I have to mention my girls Mimi, Bexy and Phoebe.
> 
> FA Man Stan- just because he is Stan, and a kind and wonderful person.
> 
> ...




You are all heart, Shosh! Never met you in person, but your inner joy translates through the net. There's no doubt we all feel it.

So many people here I like! Actually, can't think of anyone I don't like. I'm scared to start naming names because there are so many, I would feel terrible if I forgot some one. However, I can say with certainty there is an abundance of intelligence, twisted humor and wacky personalities here. What a great combination!!! I'm so pleased to be a part of this community.

Lately, I've decided I like the Arlington, Oregon mayor for showing some hottie pics of herself with no apology. Shame on those who have tried to make her feel badly for it. Haters be damned.

I also like my former manager and I miss her terribly. Here's to hoping I have the pleasure to work for someone like that again. She's a brilliant, diplomatic and level-headed individual with the most wise and caring soul. The company is suffering without her. 

I like Carson Kressley for telling women they are beautiful just as they are and forcing them to believe it!

I also like my friends and family here at home because they tolerate me and that's saying a lot.

Hugs to you super fly peeps!

~Buf


----------



## Chimpi (Jan 19, 2008)

I generally don't like to do these sorts of things, but I think this is a fantastic idea. Great thread, Lloyd. 

*AnnMarie:* I have said it many times before, and I will continue to say that your sense of self is so strong that it challenges me every single day to accept who I am and push my own borders and limits on acceptance. It blows my mind away.
*bigplaidpants:* You're kind, interesting, thoughtful, knowledgeable, personable, and always have a great way of viewing things. Interesting to the limit.
*butch:* You have an intense sense of self-evaluation that I absolutely love. I am glad to shine beside you in your growing personality towards a better you.
*Echoes:* Shine on.
*edx:* Your knowledge, wisdom, and evaluations are encouraging. You're always a kind man, and an incredible thought-provoker.
*Jon:* I'd love to write a Jon blog about you, but I cannot. Your words are always refreshing, kind, and incredible. You're an awesome guy.
*Joy:* I love the realism in who you are. Very real in all senses of the word. You're unique and I love how genuine you are as your own person.
*Lilly:* You're grounded, level headed, intelligent, and have a striking personality. Your wisdom ensues, and your personality reigns.
*Melina:* You're energetic, enjoyable, and enlightening. You're the three E's that make up so much of you. You're more than a joy to talk to, and I absolutely love your goofy personality.
*out.of.habit:* You, as well, are incredibly genuine, and it's quite intimidating and refreshing. Your kindness and blanket care is wonderful to see in every post you make.
*Phoebe:* You have the most genuine and kind heart I have ever come across. It's intimidating, refreshing, and incredible all at the same time. You're more wonderful than you could possibly imagine.
*Susannah:* You're thoughtful beyond belief. You're always willing to give your time, and show everyone that just even a moment is worth more than words.
*Tina:* A last on the list, but definitely not the least. You're an incredible woman. You're hard to put in words. You're more Tina than every other Tina there is. Beautiful, intelligent, generous, outgoing, thoughtful, and womanly.

The reason I do not like to do these sorts of naming "games" is because I feel like I leave so many people out, and I do not like to do that. Thank you, ripley.  I'll put up with you as much as you can put up with me!


----------



## Ryan (Jan 19, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> It's ok Ryan, I'll feel sorry for you when the Pats do win it all.



I appreciate your concern, but it isn't necessary. As much as I hate the Cheatriots (and the state of Massachusetts in general), I can put my feelings aside and think about the NFL post-season rationally. I'd actually be surprised if the New England cheaters don't win it all.

My only request is that if the Cheatriots do win, they skip the usual trip to the White House to meet the president. They should instead go on a bus ride with Ted Kennedy that leads them to a bridge that crosses a pond...


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Jan 19, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> I generally don't like to do these sorts of things, but I think this is a fantastic idea. Great thread, Lloyd.
> 
> *AnnMarie:* I have said it many times before, and I will continue to say that your sense of self is so strong that it challenges me every single day to accept who I am and push my own borders and limits on acceptance. It blows my mind away.
> *bigplaidpants:* You're kind, interesting, thoughtful, knowledgeable, personable, and always have a great way of viewing things. Interesting to the limit.
> ...




I think im going to cry....well, i am crying. thank you for saying what you said chimpi, you know that i think you are a wonderful, intelligent, guy! Thanks for being my friend and for being there for me when i felt lost.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 19, 2008)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> I think im going to cry....well, i am crying. thank you for saying what you said chimpi, you know that i think you are a wonderful, intelligent, guy! Thanks for being my friend and for being there for me when i felt lost.



Those better be tears of joy...  :kiss2:


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Jan 19, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> Those better be tears of joy...  :kiss2:


lol, they are!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 19, 2008)

I left off my list my favorite brit, James, and my favorate Oregonian (temporarily transplanted), Sasha.

I know no one else in the world that can pull off gorgeous makeup like *Sasha*.
*James* is one of the sweetest guys I've ever known.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 20, 2008)

There's no way I could remember everyone, but:

Susannah: One of the sweetest women on the board.

BBMe: Damn good dancer. 

Clash: You're really a bright guy and a pleasure to deal with. I appreciate your candid honesty.

Ren Woman and Mini: I'm morally obligated to love you. Sigh.

Mashley: You guys saved me from the cold AND gave me cookies. :smitten:

Ann Marie: More evil in person. Shares my same warm feelings about many sensitive issues, like children and dealing with difficult people. 

Placebo: More evil than Ann Marie. Makes me wish we'd had the opportunity to go to grade school together; I'm guessing he was as much of a right bastard as I was.

Tooz: You're right. About everything. But especially about Fatty House. You have no idea how much it was discussed in your absence how cool you are between Barb and I, but whatever. 

Tina: Just one of the sweetest women on the planet.

LoveBHMS: We've had our philosophical differences. (No shit, huh?) I don't always understand your motivations for stuff, but I don't have to. You try to live your life in a way in a way that's heart-centered, and I have nothing but love for that, even when I want to yell at you. 

Carla: Everything a woman should be. Sorry I can't be more specific there.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 20, 2008)

I wanna thank Chimpi, because it was him who help me come completely out of the FA closet... Jonny B. helped too, but I already mentioned him... lol

All I had needed was a push... instead, these two gave me a shove...


----------



## butch (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks again, friends, for mentioning me. The feeling is mutual, as I am so blessed to have so many giving, smart, funny, and genuine friends here at Dims. You all are amazing!

I won't do long lists here, because it will make it glaringly obvious who I leave out, but I did want to send a special 'I really like you' message to ActivistFatGirl, as she was the very first person to PM me here at Dimensions. I've thought she was the bees knees ever since!


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 21, 2008)

butch said:


> Thanks again, friends, for mentioning me. The feeling is mutual, as I am so blessed to have so many giving, smart, funny, and genuine friends here at Dims. You all are amazing!
> 
> I won't do long lists here, because it will make it glaringly obvious who I leave out, but I did want to send a special 'I really like you' message to ActivistFatGirl, as she was the very first person to PM me here at Dimensions. I've thought she was the bees knees ever since!



I second this! She and I had never really "spoken", but she reached out to me when I was having a _very_ difficult time, and it meant so much!!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 21, 2008)

Butch, I had totally forgotten about that - when you were still a faceless newb and I decided to stalk you....er send a nice message. And now look at you! 

Goofy, Thanks


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 21, 2008)

I just wanna say how cool I think Mellie is... she always gave me the time of day even when it seemed like I acted like a little child... lol


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 22, 2008)

I avoided this, because I know I'm going to write 30 books. Ah well....

A few chat people are included too.

*Conrad* - El Capitan is cool. I have to respect him, and I love his well-thought out opinions on things. He made this place too, so I'm forever in his debt. 

SouthernFA, you are right! Conrad and the moderators sounds like a music group! *Laughs* I like and agree with many of your posts, and you seem cool. 

Moderators- I'm going to name some of you lower, but I can still say thanks for keeping peace, kicking ass, and running out of bubblegum! 

*Activistfatgirl*- She multilingual, is an activist, highly intelligent (Behavioral Science? *Laughs* Yes plz ^_^), nice, and maintains all this while being too beautiful for words to describe. Dial D for dreamboat. :wubu:

*GoofyGirl*- I don't know her very well, but from what I've seen, she is very respectful to others, very opinionated, cute, and she has one of the nicest smiles in Rhode Island. 

*Lucky*- Firstly: OH MY GOD, that picture of her as a kid is the sheer essence of cute. Wit, beauty, and intelligence.
All I can say in the end is "Goodnight shuga." 

*Shakenbakesharleenie*!-Sharzzzzzzzzzz ^_^ She's smart, INCREDIBLY funny and goofy (See: Chat one-liners), opinionated, crazy, and she's hot: Just like shuga. ^_^ 

*Bigcutiesasha*- I'm lucky to recently build a friendship with her, and sometimes I'm able to catch her on the messenger. She's nice, caring, respectful, opinionated, ambitious, funny, sweet, and she's got a big, sexy brain, to complement her big, sexy body. ^_^

*Gypsy*- She taught me how to do the kizzey face pizzle in the chat room, and it hasn't been the same since.
She likes video games (Which implies HOTTTTTT!! :wubu, she's nice, intelligent, and she's another one of those darn attractive Canadian women up there. 

*Mossystate* - Mossy Mossy Mossy... where for art thou Mossy? :wubu:  Cool, calm, beautiful, witty, and intelligent opinion display. She is (Pause) "Impressive." ^_^

*AnnMarie*- First of all: She gave me a Christmas card! Do you know how much that caught me off guard? :bow:
Besides that winning my heart: She's an OG, has massive computer skills with degrees, has great eloquence to go with her expressive nature, and is an epitome of beauty. She seems very helpful to everyone (Especially t3h n00bs) anywhere from this board, to a convention. 

*Green Eyed Fairy* - I love my Greenie. Get with the green! *FLEXES* Yea!!! I'm happy you're a cougar. 
But on a serious note: Intelligence, extreme kindness, a gentle disposition, wit, humor, and physically: The hair, eyes, face, and papple shape? Umm... Why yes. :batting:

This is the preliminary round! Round two coming in less than 12 hours.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 22, 2008)

Okay, Jon, you are too sweet. Seriously, the next person that uses the word "dreamboat" to refer to me gets the prize!

Let's run away together. Oh...I mean...once you finish college?


----------



## Sugar (Jan 22, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> I avoided this, because I know I'm going to write 30 books. Ah well....
> 
> A few chat people are included too.
> 
> ...



AWWWWWWW

I've been mentioned here! Jon, you are so sweet...I'm in cyber love with you!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 22, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> Okay, Jon, you are too sweet. Seriously, the next person that uses the word "dreamboat" to refer to me gets the prize!
> 
> Let's run away together. Oh...I mean...once you finish college?



First: Dreamboat Dreamboat Dreeeeeeaammmboatttt! :wubu: 

My second duty station is in Okinawa. You coming?


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jan 22, 2008)

Ooh, this thread seems fun. Let me see. 

RedVelvet - smart, funny, beautiful. :wubu:

Tooz - has been a great friend to me recently! very witty and the ultimate foodee, makes me feel bad for being all simplified with my teddy grahams and what not. haha.  oh and is fizzine. 

Cold Comfort - well, letsee, I've never seen anyone so good at conveying their thoughts on here. it's just so natural. it's like we're talking face to face. minus teh overwhelming hotness. 

Green Eyed Fairy - is so nice to everyone. very welcoming over here. Super sweet. 

themadhatter - would totally rule hanging out with this guy. tis hilarious.

LillyBBBW - super enlightening and funny, look forward to reading all her posts. 

SlackerFA - kick ass taste in music. I've checked out so much from that one indie thread. 

BigBeautifulMe - some one I've gotten too know recently as well. Very kind and thoughtful. I dig on her lack of grammatical errors. makes me nervous. 

out.of.habit - if I said it once I'll say it again. damn, I admire you. I want to meet you just so I can absorb some of that warmth and sweetness and just overall you rockness. you've def. got loads to spare. =)

TheSadeianLinguist - highly intelligent - witty, hilarious, honest. a total blast to get to talk to. 

Sasha - even if you weren't a total knock out, you'd still be one. Super sweet and funny. love your personality. 

elle camino - everything you post sounds like it came out of a Tarantino script. and that is a good thing. hilarious. wouldn't want to get on your bad side though. 

supersoup - your personality is amazing. very magnetic.

James - another FA I'd dig hanging out with. Seems very cool. 

Conrad - don't know where I'd be without this site. I can't thank you enough.

AnnMarie - I learned a lot from this woman for all the wrong reasons. but like I said, I learned a lot. Truly an admirable person. Couldn't ask for anyone else to carry the torch. 

I shall go crawl back under my rock now. :bow:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 22, 2008)

Lucky said:


> AWWWWWWW
> 
> I've been mentioned here! Jon, you are so sweet...I'm in cyber love with you!


Thanks Shuga. ^_^


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 22, 2008)

southernfa said:


> ...
> 1. Conrad and the Moderators (sounds like a pop group  ). These versions of the boards are far and away the best yet and this shows in the usage stats. That it is a labour of love by these people is something that I am deeply grateful for.
> ...



Thanks for the mod nod, southern.  




BigBeautifulMe said:


> *...AnnMarie* is the bravest, funniest, most beautiful woman ever. And her laugh is truly contagious...



Thanks, Ginny - so sweet of you. Careful, you might catch it!  



Chimpi said:


> ...
> *AnnMarie:* I have said it many times before, and I will continue to say that your sense of self is so strong that it challenges me every single day to accept who I am and push my own borders and limits on acceptance. It blows my mind away...



Thanks so much, Justin... you're a sweetie and I'm beyond flattered that you find those qualities in me.  



TheSadeianLinguist said:


> ...Ann Marie: More evil in person. Shares my same warm feelings about many sensitive issues, like children and dealing with difficult people...



Me no like kids and beyatches. Arrggghhh. 



Jon Blaze said:


> I
> 
> Moderators- I'm going to name some of you lower, but I can still say thanks for keeping peace, kicking ass, and running out of bubblegum!
> 
> ...



hahah... thanks Jon, and I'm happier that you liked getting the card then you were to get it. 



BothGunsBlazing said:


> ...
> AnnMarie - I learned a lot from this woman for all the wrong reasons. but like I said, I learned a lot. Truly an admirable person. Couldn't ask for anyone else to carry the torch...



That's great to hear... and makes it worth it. It's been a long road.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 22, 2008)

Round 2: FIGHT! 

*Lilly* - Just some lady... 
I love her expression, I want to hear her singing, she's T3H pretty ^_^, funny ("Screw him dead, and post pixplzkthnkyu bye" *Dies laughing*), intelligent, and I think she's very prudent on a lot of issues, and life as well. I like how she respects others in a way that is very individual-centered. She's like a resident godmother, but more cool-like. 

*ColdComfort* Not so cold...... 
She's brainy, crazy, funny, blessed with pulchritude, has a bachelor's degree in partying with her other BA , and her eyes peer into your soul. 


*Renaissance Woman*- The Re-nai-ssance! 
I already liked psychochology before I met her on here, but my thinking got stronger. ^_^
She's blessed with wit (I'm sure she remembers this: "FUCK CHEMISTRY!" ), massive intelligence (The brain power of 150 people), confidence, respectful nature, eloquence, and she also gave me a Christmas card.  
I will say this quote again too (Verbatim): If I ever ever ever ever EVER get a Social Sciences teacher as hot as her, I am going to change my major. 

Darn. Round 2 is short, but I got caught up again. I'll be black!


----------



## mimosa (Jan 23, 2008)

I might make my list later. But for now I would like to say that all of you have touched my heart in one way or another. When I first came here I was not a happy person. I was trying to recover from the darkest moments of my life. You have taught me about self-love, self-esteem, friendship, true support, and a little bit of fun naughtiness too. I can not recall feeling this good about being 253 pounds. :bow: Thanks everyone. :kiss2::wubu:


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 24, 2008)

*runs into thread and does pelvic thrusts at all* I love all on Dims, You guys just ROck!! :wubu: 

*blows a kiss and runs away...* Viva la vie Bohem!..(sorry ive been watching waaay too much Rent)


----------



## Shosh (Jan 25, 2008)

I would have to give Tina another mention. Thanks Tina for checking on me that I am ok. I have been exhausted, and struggling physically and emotionally a little bit of late. Everything will be ok though. 

Tina you are a doll.

Shoshie


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 25, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> TheSadeianLinguist - highly intelligent - witty, hilarious, honest. a total blast to get to talk to.



What a lovely thing to say. You know I'm a huge fan of your humor.



AnnMarie said:


> Me no like kids and beyatches. Arrggghhh.



You'll like the child that I don't want. I'm looking forward to the day I see you court for child abandonment. :wubu:


----------



## CAMellie (Jan 25, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> I just wanna say how cool I think Mellie is... she always gave me the time of day even when it seemed like I acted like a little child... lol


You rock, Lloyd, and I hope you know this! :kiss2:

BBMe: Sweet, funny, and to the point. 
supersoup: My Mandabunny
Susannah: Smart, caring, thoughtful, and funny as all get out. My favorite Australian!
Obesus: So intelligent it's intimidating...but so easy to talk to.
Goofy: Just....BRIDGET! :wubu:

Many, many more...I'll be back once I'm not in a hurry to get to work.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 25, 2008)

Awww, thanks, Mellie!  To the point? Is that like saying I have no tact? LOL. Totally true!


----------



## ripley (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm back. 

*Jamie*. Just completely, utterly lovable.
*Susannah*. She's taken some heat and still comes back around. Brava.
*EbonySSBBW*. I loved hanging with her a couple times this summer...she's funny and beautiful and smart and easy-going...what's not to love? 
*CAMellie*. She always greets me so happily in chat I just have to smile.
*Lucky*. Cute as a button and great to chat with.
*Archangel*. One of my favorite FAs, and he's from the Yoop! 
*Starrbbw*. One of the most beautiful women I've ever seen, fat or thin. And also a fellow 'gander!
*Flynlilac*. Fun to chat with, and it makes me feel better to know there is someone out there that sticks their foot in their mouth as much as I do.
*Donnaalicious*. Best impish grin ever. I know if we got together we'd get up to no good. 
*SummerG*. Great for Scrabblin' and chatting!



That's it for now...more to come!


----------



## CAMellie (Jan 25, 2008)

ripley said:


> I'm back.
> 
> *Jamie*. Just completely, utterly lovable.
> *Susannah*. She's taken some heat and still comes back around. Brava.
> ...



RIPPLEDIPPLE


----------



## mossystate (Jan 25, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> The TraciJo/Mossy/GEF Troika is hilarious


..thanky, Love


goofy girl said:


> Mossy- grace under fire


Goof, I just hope you get all you have ever wanted.



Butterbelly said:


> Mossy - Because you're my Mo Mo


Marg..only you get to call me that...but..careful..heh



Violet_Beauregard said:


> Mossy, because they ALWAYS have the most clever responses.



I have erased the others..I have decided to be THEY..thanks, Violet.



Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Arvee, Mossystate and TraciJo: The "Charlie's Angels" of Dimensions. Hard to say which guy has the fortunate role of Charlie in this instance, so I will leave that to you ladies for another thread.



I have got dibs on Jaclyn Smith.



ripley said:


> mossystate...I call her my friend whether she likes it or not. She's not nearly as scary as she likes to pretend, but shhhhhhh, don't tell her I told.


Ummmmm...ok



Jon Blaze said:


> *Mossystate* - Mossy Mossy Mossy... where for art thou Mossy? :wubu:  Cool, calm, beautiful, witty, and intelligent opinion display. She is (Pause) "Impressive." ^_^



Dang..that is really kind..thanks.


----------



## ripley (Jan 26, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Ummmmm...ok





I never say the right thing with you, do I? Uncle!


----------



## mossystate (Jan 26, 2008)

ripley said:


> I never say the right thing with you, do I? Uncle!



And I obviously am not the right thing? Aunt!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 26, 2008)

Round 3!

*Susannah*- Shosh... That's actually a Japanese phrase too. 
The woman has tact. LOTS AND LOTS OF TACT! 
She responds so nice to others, even when she disagrees. Not that some of the other Dims people don't, but I just see her as exceptional at it. I'll see a message that I might have kindly responded with "Shut the F*** UP!", but in the same thread, she wouldn't even say "Piss off!" in her oh so cute Australian accent. 
Can I count it as a double that she's pretty, _and_ she thinks I am cute?

*Mimosa*- Mimi! :wubu:
She's smart, ambitious, diligent, and I am happy that the atmosphere is helping her with her confidence. And I'm obliged to say "Ella es belleza" over and over again. 
Her little puns make me laugh too. "I hope you like muffins with your coffee." Classic!

*CAMellie* Mellie :batting:
She's funny (More humor, but she has wit), crazy, pretty, and one of the headliners in keeping the crew alive in chat. She's 30ish going on 21 too.

*Superodalisque* SuperOH!
Very prudent (Like a superheroine  ), nice, intelligent, eloquent, and I like what she adds to most conversations here. Her opinions may not always align with what others think, but she definitely knows how to speak her mind, and defend her logic. "She's a veritable tiger of woman." 
There was this one time where her chat photo was her in a bikini, WITH A CAPE, and I almost couldn't be her sidekick anymore. :wubu:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 26, 2008)

Ok. I need to ration smiley faces. I'm still getting amped! AHHHHHHH! 

*fatandproud* Katie! ^_^
She's funny, cute, has a very bright future (College student! Oh yea!) and she's the first I've heard use the term DILF, which is also REALLY funny. 

*Supersoup* SOUPY! SOUPY SOUPY SOUPY! Soup-A-Doot!
She's cute, she's smart, she's really cute, she's independent, she's still really cute, she has good taste in music like Greenie, and oh yea: Did I mention she is T3H cute? Even her semantics are cute! Come on! "Saddies," and "Soobs?" You just want to squeeze the life out of her! ^_^

*TheSadeianLinguist* Another OG. She has intelligence and experience that is impressive, she's cool, respectful, but she also won't let you get out of line, which is cool too. If you ever get a chance to talk to her about the things she's gone through, you'll hear quite an interesting story of how she got the views she has today. I respect her dearly for that.

I'm also non-exclusive, so like, I think Ryan is very lucky, and I'm sure I'd say the same thing if I were exclusive. Her and Waxwing are beautiful!

Speaking of Waxwing (We still want Waxy babies!):

*Waxwing* She's already surpassed me in reps, AND posts even though I've been here more than twice as long, but I have to give her props: She's already posting like an OG. Her and SDL have many similar viewpoints, posting styles, a few hobbies and interests I would, and they're in the attractive thin women groupo, so yea. I'm glad to see her back. :wubu:

*Ned Sonntag* The dude is a genius, and like the next person I'm posting: He's a master of art. You have to read some of the reply titles he writes: They're creative. ^_^
I also like the fact that like Les Toil, wrestlingguy, AnnMarie, and others know a bbw/ssbbw to like the small intricacies. I hear "Elbow dimple," "Change Purse," "The shelf," and I'm just like "WHO THE HELL MADE THESE TERMS?!??! Can I get this as a section of my anatomy book?" 

*Les Toil* Success, art mastery, lives comfortably in the state I was born in, and he's like the FA next door. He's so kind, and he's got a lot of respect for the women he admires (I love the thread about those myspace comments i.e. "Damn gurl I f*** u hard!!!!"  *Laughs* ). Hopefully I can get that kind of success.

*Wrestlingguy* To me, he's like the FA version of Zhang Fei at the battle of Changban.
"I am Zhang Fei: If anyone wants death: COME AND GET IT!"
Or in his case: "I am wrestlingguy. If you dare disrespect my wife, my preference, or you aren't being respectful to the bbws/ssbbws you like because you're scared of admitting it: I SHALL SMITE THEE!" 
He's got the whole doctorate in Fat Admiration studies with Conrad, but he's like an FA online law enforcement. "Hey! You're in the closet! You don't have the right to insults!" *Laughs*

*Jay West Coast* J-West! 
I look up to him. I really do. He was the first person that I heard the women in the chatroom having an OMG moment over. I was thinking "Hmm... I hope I can get there one day." *Laughs* 
He's cool, funny (I like his tension-breaking posts), and dude: Master's degree, in architecture? He's smart, but he doesn't like showing it. Ha! ^_^

*James* Drink more tea! HOOAH!
He's a gentleman. Period. Ask Sasha: She'll tell you. If there was ever such a thing as being too respectful to people, Susannah and him would have the male and female award. *Laughs* 

*Waldo*
He's brings up some very intelligent conversation, points, concepts, and beliefs from what I've seen.

*themadhatter* I'd like to thank you for being so respectful to me, and my choice of joining the military, and good luck with college dude. You're cool, and if CC thinks you're cool, then you're more cool. 

*Tina!* Gallant. ^_^
Respectful, respectable, another very prudent person, intelligent, expressive, and the wedding was cute. Such a happy couple you two are. ^_^

*Bigbeautifulme* BBM is great! She's very intelligent, nice, respectful, light-hearted, beautiful (The elegant kind: You just want to see her in a dress ^_^), and cute.

*El Camino* - Seattle woman &#9834;&#9834;&#9834;&#9834;.... ^_^ (If that were a song)
Yes. Her face has a such a glow. She has a gaze that just draws you in: Like you're prey. ^_^ She's intelligent, opinioated, beautiful, and just way cool. I like her style too. 

*SlackerFA* 
"Are you sure we're in Boston?"
"Yea. There's Harvard."
"That's a barnhouse."
"Oh. Someone went to Yale." ^_^
Pro-intertriginous!
He's an FA man of mystery!

*RedVelvet*
Similar to Mossy's description, but with rockin' Red Hair, and curves that can kill...

*Rowan_bbw*
Ibid. HAHAHHAHA! ^_^

*Ashley* Loved the lose one millionty pounds thread, I love her input on things, her love for life, and I haven't met her real life, but she's super duper HOT!
She's spice with soupy, and sugar with SDL. ^_^

*VELVET!* ^_^- Activist/Model/Indepedent Woman? Let's be real: You're one of the most attractive 40 year-old woman I've ever seen! You're a size acceptance stalwart!

*Lloyd* Thank you for the comments, but remember this - I didn't get you out of the closet: You got yourself out. I'm at the most just a mere catalyst.
Let those good things about you shine, and keeping posting! I consider you well-rounded. I've found you in a lot of areas on of the board: Something not everyone does. I think you're one of the people that got me posting on the foodee board more often. Ha. ^_^
Speaking of which: I need to go post my gourmet hot dogs: They were GOOD!

"Open up for now."


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jan 26, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> *TheSadeianLinguist*
> I'm also non-exclusive, so like, I think Ryan is very lucky, and I'm sure I'd say the same thing if I were exclusive.


Um, Ryan's not so lucky anymore. Guess you didn't get the memo.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 26, 2008)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Um, Ryan's not so lucky anymore. Guess you didn't get the memo.



Whoops. I just made myself look like a n00b. :blush:


----------



## RedVelvet (Jan 26, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> No appreciation for my amazing spite and prudishness? Hrmph, fine.




I love Jack for his feminism, intelligence, wit and considerable charm.

I love Traci for her humour, kindness, and emotional generosity.

I love Mossystate for her wicked smart mind, her generous spirit, creative nature, humour, and tenderness.

I love SocialBfly for her beauty, kindness, warmth, understanding and generous heart.

I love Ekmanifest for her sly wit, kind heart, down to earthiness and honesty (also...gorgeous eyes!)..

(gee...I am sensing a pattern here....)

I love Stan for his openness, his writing, his sweetness, his good hair.

I love Joy because she is so talented, kind, rational and yet passionate.

I love The Snackbar because smart is rare and needed.

I love Tina....period. She is practically perfect in every way.

I love butch for her brilliance and BUTCHINESS!

I love Renaissance Woman for her kindness, humour, wicked streak and Pre-Raphaelite face.

and I love the Linguist because she startles me with her wit and smarts all the time.

Both Guns Blazing: Best name ever and ALL MY MOTHERFUCKING LOVE, baby!

Vickie! Sister! Be well!

Dee and Bio! Ubercute couple and so funny and smart.

And Carrie.....carrie carrie carrie.... I love her mad for all reasons.

I love so many that *to write more feels to slight many*....so I best stop.....just know there are many here of which I think so highly.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jan 26, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> My dear friends know who they are, and hopefully, they also know why I cherish my relationship with them. So I'm not going to take the time to list them all here.
> 
> I did want to take the opportunity, though, to tell Risible & Biodieselman how much I appreciate them ... their kindness (well, ok, RISIBLE's kindness ) and Bio's wicked humor (well, ok, Ris is pretty damn funny too) ... and their generosity towards others, which is easily observable (for those who take the time to look, anyway, as they don't toot their own horns).




Boy, thats true.....fine people...very fine.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 26, 2008)

I have to mention 2 men.

*Wayne -* the love of my life - the man of my dreams - the most wonderful man in the world.:wubu::wubu::wubu: I love you more each day and more than I ever thought possible Schmoopie!

*Paul Delacroix (AKA: Pauly):* How do you say thank you to someone who not only gets you but is so much like you it's spooky. You're my spiritual brother, my twin, the best friend I've ever had, who other than Wayne knows me better than I am comfortable with - at times.  The man who is so under-appreciated in SA circles it's a crime. I love you Bro!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 26, 2008)

Oh yeah 2 more:

*Denise W *- My sister in Stevie Nicks obsession! Smart, Intelligent, sweet caring - and a good friend! We simply must meet and *Twirl* together!! Be my - "Sister of The Moon"!!:wubu:

*Megan *- I love ya sweetie!! A confidant and friend someone I must meet someday!!


----------



## Risible (Jan 26, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> My dear friends know who they are, and hopefully, they also know why I cherish my relationship with them. So I'm not going to take the time to list them all here.
> 
> I did want to take the opportunity, though, to tell Risible & Biodieselman how much I appreciate them ... their kindness (well, ok, RISIBLE's kindness ) and Bio's wicked humor (well, ok, Ris is pretty damn funny too) ... and their generosity towards others, which is easily observable (for those who take the time to look, anyway, as they don't toot their own horns).



I just saw this, TJ, and wanted to thank you for that special shout-out.  The feeling is reciprocated, truly!

*******

There are so many people that are special to me here on Dims, and I try to rep you guys when you touch my heart by being kind to and/or considerate of others or are ridiculously funny or maybe need a cyber hug or just because reading a post of yours makes me happy. So I kinda look at every day as an opportunity to say what I like about someone.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jan 26, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> My dear friends know who they are, and hopefully, they also know why I cherish my relationship with them. So I'm not going to take the time to list them all here.
> 
> I did want to take the opportunity, though, to tell Risible & Biodieselman how much I appreciate them ... their kindness (well, ok, RISIBLE's kindness ) and Bio's wicked humor (well, ok, Ris is pretty damn funny too) ... and their generosity towards others, which is easily observable (for those who take the time to look, anyway, as they don't toot their own horns).



I third what TraciJo said! I also sincerely appreciate all the people who've given me support, complements and good times here on Dimensions. I very much enjoy the interactions that we have had, the fun, the serious moments, the happy and sad times (you all know who you are...) and I look forward to many more.

That's what I like about you guys!

Stan


----------



## mimosa (Jan 27, 2008)

Gracias, Jon! Un beso muy grande para ti. :kiss2:





Jon Blaze said:


> Round 3!
> 
> 
> *Mimosa*- Mimi! :wubu:
> ...


----------



## Ryan (Jan 27, 2008)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Um, Ryan's not so lucky anymore. Guess you didn't get the memo.



Ryan is an extremly lucky guy. However; I'm no longer in a relationship with TSL. :bow:


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 1, 2008)

Guess who thought up some more?

*Cold Comfort* - Jen, you always speak your mind... and I think anyone who can do that is just plain awesome. Not to mention, I've never seen a girl so into sports before, especially football! 

*Britannia* - Brit, I'm gonna be honest. You scared me at first; why? I don't know, lol. But after talking to you, I can see that you're a great person to know and a genuine sweet person. 

*Tina* - You're kinda like my mom. You're helpful, you're intellectual, and you're really nice. And to think I thought you were really intimidating at first... lol

*Wrestlingguy* - He's hardcore. REALLY hardcore. I agree with Jon, he's like the law enforcement of FA-ness. Which means that he stands up for what he believes in and he does it with an iron fist!

*bexylicious* - She makes me laugh. I like it when people make me laugh! And I've never seen a more hotter Sailor Scout. 

Don't fret, there are more to come!


----------



## Tina (Feb 1, 2008)

Wow. I somehow hadn’t noticed this thread, so sorry I’m late. I can't tell you what a lovely thing it was to wake up to these posts. It's the first time I've looked at the thread, because it's always excruciating posting in them -- I'm always so terribly afraid I'll hurt someone's feelings and leave people out (with what I call my swiss cheese brain, I've done this several times).

Saying “thank you” seems so inadequate given the gift of these words and your friendship you’ve all given me, but seeing all of this was such a surprise I’m still flabbergasted. 


Susannah said:


> Tina and Miss Vickie because they are beautiful and brave.


Thank you, Shoshie.


Violet_Beauregard said:


> There are so many... and I hate to leave anyone out.... but a few are:
> 
> Punkin1024, Susannah, Bexy, LillyBBBW, Sasha, Jamie, Latinshy Girl, Tina, Moore2me, and Mimosa... because they ALWAY have kind words for everyone.


Thank you, Ms. Gorgeous. 


Surlysomething said:


> Tina. Because she's Tina. Sweet and caring.


From one Tina to another, thank you!


Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Tina for being the sweetest moderator in da wurld. You had me at "Alex Ross" but we're already taken so


And back at you, Admiral. 


ClashCityRocker said:


> tina - what a great lady!


Thank you, Clash!


Chimpi said:


> *Tina:* A last on the list, but definitely not the least. You're an incredible woman. You're hard to put in words. You're more Tina than every other Tina there is. Beautiful, intelligent, generous, outgoing, thoughtful, and womanly.


Justin, you are such a sweetheart. Thank you.


TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Tina: Just one of the sweetest women on the planet.


Thank you, Casey.


Susannah said:


> I would have to give Tina another mention. Thanks Tina for checking on me that I am ok. I have been exhausted, and struggling physically and emotionally a little bit of late. Everything will be ok though.
> 
> Tina you are a doll.
> 
> Shoshie


Shoshie, again, thank you. May your dreams come true, dear. 


Jon Blaze said:


> Respectful, respectable, another very prudent person, intelligent, expressive, and the wedding was cute. Such a happy couple you two are. ^_^


Thank you, Jon. And yes, we are disgustingly happy, so I won’t go on about it. I sure am grateful, though.


RedVelvet said:


> I love Tina....period. She is practically perfect in every way.


Arvee, I kind of had to laugh at this, even as I blew you a kiss in my mind. I’m so far from that, but thank you endlessly for such lovely words, and your friendship. 


bmann0413 said:


> *Tina* - You're kinda like my mom. You're helpful, you're intellectual, and you're really nice. And to think I thought you were really intimidating at first... lol


That’s sweet and I like that. Thank you. But intimidating? Was it my size?  

You all, and many others here, have no idea how rich you've all made my life. I've learned with you, laughed with you, cried with you and look forward to many more years of it. You're all the reason why I keep coming back to this great place that is populated by top-notch community members. Thank you. :wubu:


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey, how about our post-count King, Timberwolf?

A lot of you new to the boards may not know that English isn't his first language.

I remember when he first appeared here, struggling with the language (apologizing for it, even though he was already quite good), but steadily improving.

Now, you'd never know he wasn't speaking it all his life.

Also, in this thread, he was the only one who figured out the joke.


So, what I like about Timberwolf is his quick and powerful mind. :bow:


----------



## bexy (Feb 4, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> Guess who thought up some more?
> 
> *Cold Comfort* - Jen, you always speak your mind... and I think anyone who can do that is just plain awesome. Not to mention, I've never seen a girl so into sports before, especially football!
> 
> ...



*
awk thank u!! wuv u lloyd!! xx*


----------



## angel-1 (Feb 4, 2008)

Ann Marie - Strength and character for eons. You move mountains. Smart, interesting, sweet and you have the nerve to be hot as hell on top of all that. You rock!!!

Susannah - Don't know you well, but I like you. You're sweet as hell.

Tina - Anyone who like Mother's Finest is down with me.

Violet - You are one classy broad. And I love that you're always smiling.:wubu:

Goddess Ruby Ripples - Do I really have to explain?:bow::bow::bow:

BMann - This thread rocks!!! I like you. You're a kind fellow who always has a good word for all. 

Pat - You're just funny. 

Liz - You crack me up. You're honest and sweet and a really great flirt.

Supersoup - Smart as hell, clever, funny and I know I've said this before, MOST ADORABLE GIRL EVER!!!!! The world would be a happier place if there were billboards of you all over the place.

GEF - The aggressive one. I like everything about you. 

Mimi - You're an amazing woman. I love everything you do and everything you are. You're a doll. I am proud to know you.:wubu:

My Dearest Phoebe - I Adore You. You are such a treasure. You're like waking up on a beautiful Sunday morning to an apple pie straight out of the oven, Jill Scott or Erykah Badu plays in the background. I thank God everyday for your presence, your warmth, compassion and friendship. You are a very valuable part of my life. I Love You.


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Feb 4, 2008)

angel-1 said:


> Ann Marie - Strength and character for eons. You move mountains. Smart, interesting, sweet and you have the nerve to be hot as hell on top of all that. You rock!!!
> 
> Susannah - Don't know you well, but I like you. You're sweet as hell.
> 
> ...




Thank you Angel-1, you are a wonderful person as well, and i thank you for being a friend to me....:kiss2:


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 4, 2008)

FreeThinker said:


> Hey, how about our post-count King, Timberwolf?
> 
> A lot of you new to the boards may not know that English isn't his first language.
> 
> ...



Free Thinker is a class act.


----------



## angel-1 (Feb 11, 2008)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> [/B]
> 
> Thank you Angel-1, you are a wonderful person as well, and i thank you for being a friend to me....:kiss2:



My pleasure.:kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 11, 2008)

Thank you, angel-1, and anyone else I may have missed.... really, it means a lot. I've been sort of out of it lately, but these are spirit lifting, so thank you so much.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 11, 2008)

I think Sugar N Spice is Da Bomb - my Double Double Songster twin!


----------



## angel-1 (Feb 18, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> Thank you, angel-1, and anyone else I may have missed.... really, it means a lot. I've been sort of out of it lately, but these are spirit lifting, so thank you so much.



You're welcome. You gets nothin' but love here, all day everyday!:wubu:


----------



## user 23567 (Feb 18, 2008)

I like Britannia's eyes and tats...

**did I just say that out loud**


----------



## Tina (Feb 18, 2008)

angel-1 said:


> Tina - Anyone who like Mother's Finest is down with me.


Heh. Thanks.


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 18, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> I think Sugar N Spice is Da Bomb - my Double Double Songster twin!



Thanks girl friend I think your DA Bomb too.


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 6, 2008)

I kind of miss Shy_Guy.

He had a lot of enthusiasm.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 10, 2008)

FreeThinker said:


> I kind of miss Shy_Guy.
> 
> He had a lot of enthusiasm.



Aww, here you go FT: 

:smitten::eat2::eat2::bow::bow::doh: ...later


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 12, 2008)

I like how SVS remembers everyone's birthday and gets them a special cake.


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 12, 2008)

I really like Ripley...cause we have twin bewbs and stuff. :happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 12, 2008)

You Tweezer Tramp....you better be saying you love my big......tweezers


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 12, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You Tweezer Tramp....you better be saying you love my big......tweezers



There are none that can compare to YOUR tweezers! :wubu::blush::happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 12, 2008)

Okay okay....I LUVS me some CaMellie and her big....tweezers :wubu: :kiss2: :bow:




I always tramp myself out for you


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Mar 12, 2008)

*Stan*- because he is a kind and wonderful person. Thank You for your advice and kids words!

* Tina* - because she is one of the most caring and loving people out there! Thank You for all your kind words and advice!

* Sasha*- your confidence is intimidating. You are a beautiful strong women. I wish I had your make up skills girl! 

* Carrie*- You are a beautiful and caring person. Thank you For all your kind words!

* Butch*- Thank you for Caring! And for the other thing you contacted Chimpi about.

* James*- I like your sense of humor and you accent! 

* Chimpi*- I love that you are intelligent and care so much about other people. I want to Thank You for everything you have done for me. I thank you for introducing me to this community. I thank you for the unconditional love you have given me the past 4 and 1/2 years. I know that our future is not set in stone, but I want you to know that you are my one true love and no matter what happens you always will be. I LOVE YOU My Beautiful Baby Boy! 
:kiss2::kiss2::wubu::wubu:

*
And to the Rest of you Dimmers. You all rock!*:bow::bow:


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 16, 2008)

ChimpisDarlingAngel said:


> * Chimpi*- I love that you are intelligent and care so much about other people. I want to Thank You for everything you have done for me. I thank you for introducing me to this community. I thank you for the unconditional love you have given me the past 4 and 1/2 years. I know that our future is not set in stone, but I want you to know that you are my one true love and no matter what happens you always will be. I LOVE YOU My Beautiful Baby Boy!
> :kiss2::kiss2::wubu::wubu:



AWWWWWWWWWWWWWW! True love! Even if I don't believe in it that much, that's just so sweet!


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 16, 2008)

That's exactly what I like and love about her, Lloyd. She's incredibly sweet, and appreciates so many things, and that is so lovely.

I also like this new dude, OverdriveAddict. Seems like a cool guy, has good taste in music, and presents himself well. Good lookin' guy, too (in a non-gay sort of way).


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Mar 16, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> AWWWWWWWWWWWWWW! True love! Even if I don't believe in it that much, that's just so sweet!


LOL Thank You! It sure is True love! 



Chimpi said:


> That's exactly what I like and love about her, Lloyd. She's incredibly sweet, and appreciates so many things, and that is so lovely.


 Aww Baby I love you! Thank You for such sweet things about me. :kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## Velvet (Mar 16, 2008)

Thank you kindly:kiss2:! 
And I can certainly say that there is a heck of alot to like about you! I esp. like that you stand up for others, proving on a regular basis that chivelry isn't dead. And that you seem to have quite the burning passion for the movement , and approach it with intellect and charm. 
Whilst you are awed by my 40 years, I am equally awed by all you youngin's proudly carrying the banner.
Theres lots of people to like on here, and I am not on here enough to know half of you, but I must say that the entire community of FA's has helped me greatly along the way, and that the community of bbw's here has always been incredibly supportive of my efforts and I always feel like the Dimensions folks got my back which is a wonderful feeling indeed!
Smooches to all,
Velvet




Jon Blaze said:


> Ok. I need to ration smiley faces. I'm still getting amped! AHHHHHHH!
> 
> *fatandproud* Katie! ^_^
> She's funny, cute, has a very bright future (College student! Oh yea!) and she's the first I've heard use the term DILF, which is also REALLY funny.
> ...


----------



## Shosh (Mar 17, 2008)

I have said it before but I really like Deborah ( Moore2Me). I want to thank her for her friendship and her kindness towards me here.

Big smoosh for you D.

Susannah


----------



## butch (Mar 17, 2008)

Thank you, ChimpisDarlingAngel, for your kind words. I love how much you show your deep love for Chimpi, and of how caring you are towards other people here at Dims. I think you and Chimpi are awesome people.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Mar 17, 2008)

butch said:


> Thank you, ChimpisDarlingAngel, for your kind words. I love how much you show your deep love for Chimpi, and of how caring you are towards other people here at Dims. I think you and Chimpi are awesome people.


 I do love him with all my heart! I feel that he is my soul mate.  Thank You for your kind words as well.


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 9, 2008)

Bumping this bad boy up!! I was intending on making a real post, too..but hubby just came in with dinner. BBL to post my heart out!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 9, 2008)

Sugar and Spice - I love your friendliness, your loyalty and your sense of humor. 


Thanks for being my friend 

Chik


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Jul 9, 2008)

*Susannah* ~ You are my Angel! A true friend. Thank you.

*Chimpi *~ One of the sweetest people I have ever "met". You always know how to brighten up a rainy day.

*Stan* ~ You remind me so much of my husband. How could I not mention you?  

*Tina* ~ You have always been very nice to me. You are a beautiful, caring soul with a heart of gold.

*Christine* ~ You ALWAYS have kind word for everyone. You are a very special person. I look forward to getting to know you more. 

For those I haven't mentioned...I enjoy all of your posts and opinions. May God bless you all and keep you safe.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 9, 2008)

ChubbyBubbles said:


> *Susannah* ~ You are my Angel! A true friend. Thank you.
> 
> *Chimpi *~ One of the sweetest people I have ever "met". You always know how to brighten up a rainy day.
> 
> ...




You are my angel too Christal.:kiss2:

Shoshie


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 9, 2008)

I really, still, want to thank resident techie FA_MAN_STAN for helping me out. I really, really appreciate the computer you fixed up and sent, and everytime I log in here I think about it. I hope it was worth your time to fix up and prepare as much as the piddly amount I spent on postage and additions saved my butt big time. 

By the way, the amount of peanuts in that box...CRAZY!


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 10, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Sugar and Spice - I love your friendliness, your loyalty and your sense of humor.
> 
> 
> Thanks for being my friend
> ...



Thank You Chik  You are a great friend too, you give me great advice, you combine the qualities of being independent and strong and loving and caring.Your fiercely loyal plus you are funny as Hell and last but not least your HAWT


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 10, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Thank You Chik  You are a great friend too, you give me great advice, you combine the qualities of being independent and strong and loving and caring.Your fiercely loyal plus you are funny as Hell and last but not least your HAWT



Woohoooooooo.....you think I'm seeeeeexy....you wanna daaaate me...tee hee!

LY2!


----------



## ekmanifest (Jul 10, 2008)

SocialBfly - I so appreciate your friendship, kindness, ability to crack me up and slap me upside the head.

PS but I'm still not going to buy you that mattress


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 10, 2008)

I don't remember who were in my first post about peeps I love..but if I say that I like someone twice it must be true lol

Wrestling Guy & Asshly (NO idea if I got your online name right sweetie-sorry! lol) - You guys are so thoughtful and helpful, and an adorable couple!!

AFG- For some reason I always get just the right words at just the right time :bow:

Tooz- For keeping me on the edge of my seat and unsure about whether or not to continue reading threads to the end lol

Blaze- SWEETHEART!

To be continued....


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 11, 2008)

Amatrix, because she's a totally cool person to talk to...


----------



## Shosh (Jul 11, 2008)

Mimi who is my bestie here. I love you.:kiss2:

Susannah


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Flyin Lilac (Sep 25, 2008)

So yeah it has taken me the 10 months since this thread was started to pry my foot outta my mouth to post my half-assed list. Thanks Ripley for the props. It's an honor just to be nominated.

I apologize in advance if I forget anyone.

*CleverBomb* - Rusty was one of my first friends in an old AOL ssbbw room, and while his puns and tech talk _make me __insane_, he's a great guy and has always been a gentleman to the ladies of Dims. And I admire and appreciate his commitment to serving our country.

*Ripley *- What can I say, Rips von Kripplah ... we have a bit of the same twisted cynicism and pragmatic outlook on life. And I love how she can zing the entire chatroom with one well-placed stealth comment.

*AnnMarie *- I got off on the wrong foot with her when I first came to Dim chat totally hatin' on myself and being a whiny turd. She gave me the bitch-slap I needed, and when I went to my first HB dance in Mass., she, Heather and the rest of the gang welcomed me with open arms and did a pretty good job of encouraging me to get out of my comfort zone. That shopping trip to Avenue was a milestone of sorts, and while I have a long way to _go_, thanks to her and the others I met at the HB dances, I know I've _come _a very long way as well.

*Chippy/Larry* - He knows why.

*Rainy Day and Superodalisque* - In my book these 2 women top the pile of all you ladies who represent grace, intelligence, thoughtfulness and class.

*BigSexy (9er), Nancy and Honey (Homeskillet!) *- The fun and funny NY/Jersey Girls. I had the great fortune of meeting Berna and Nancy a couple years ago and had a blast with them, and I hope I get the same opportunity to meet Honey someday. 

*Lilly* - I don't know you, but your sense of humor and style of delivering it in your posts absolutely _slay _me.

*Sharleen/Fyreflye *- We'll forever be bonded by Smelly Guy, and every time I see "no rhyme or Reisling" I giggle a little in my mouth.

*Lucky/Sarah* - She's never afraid to say out loud what many of us wish we dared to. An admirable quality indeed.


So many others I just can't think of at the moment, and I know tomorrow I'll feel like hell when I remember who I didn't list. Ehhh you all know who you are!


----------

